

Spotify vs Rdio - kolistivra
http://cihatimamoglu.blogspot.com/2013/02/spotify-vs-rdio.html

======
ry0ohki
I'm always curious how Rhapsody gets left out of these conversations. It's
been doing what Rdio and Spotify are doing since 2004 (or earlier?). I've
tried them all but continued to stick with Rhapsody if for nothing but
superior music selection.

~~~
mehmettekn
I'm always curious why Grooveshark gets left out of these conversations.

~~~
username111
It uses less than legal methods for obtaining music and doesn't work on iphone
(without jailbreak).

------
username111
I use rdio over spotify for one reason: music discovery.

It is much easier to find new releases and new artists on radio because they
have a large dedicated new releases section which is updated weekly and ranked
by popularity.

The radio option isn't something I use much but I find rdio works okay and
spotify only works well for very popular music and bases itself completely off
of artists so if you get some slow songs from rather not slow artists and
start a radio you won't get any better an experience than rdio.

Rdio search also is much much faster on my phone than spotify which tends to
hang forever.

I switch back and forth every few months to see if spotify has improved but it
seems that rdio improves at a rate of 10x more than spotify because in the
month that I try spotify rdio has already updated apps and web player to
something that works better (see the ability to control rdio from any rdio app
to the one that is playing).

~~~
catshirt
Spotify solves this two ways:

1\. notifications for new releases (not sure what criteria solidifies future
notifications, but works well for me)

2\. apps. there are a ton of Spotify apps, and i believe all of them revolve
around discovery. many of which alone are dedicated to ranked new releases
(the Billboard app probably being the largest).

both of these methods work well for me... obviously, ymmv.

~~~
joeblossom
Rdio does #1, and has the ability for #2, although I'm not sure if there are
many apps consuming Rdio's API.

------
bratsche
I use Rdio right now, but I'm thinking of moving over to Spotify because I
hear it will let me play my own music collection through its interface.

It sucks to be in Rdio and not be able to play my iTunes music. I've read that
playing your location music collection is a feature that the Rdio team has no
intention to ever add because "it's not social". Sorry, but that's a
_terrible_ reason. Sometimes you just have to get the Led out, and that's not
possible in Rdio at all so you'd have to switch over to iTunes.

The idea that the Rdio team dismisses this feature because "it's not social"
probably bothers me even more than the missing feature itself.

------
joeblossom
User interface is huge for me, especially from a mobile app standpoint. In my
opinion, Spotify's mobile app is pretty terrible when compared to Rdio's.

Also, I love the "Collection" feature of Rdio which puts the music I like
right at my finger tips rather than creating playlists for every artist with
Spotify.

Radio is also available with Rdio for an artist, collection, etc.

~~~
ajtaylor
The Spotify mobile version has many areas of improvement I'd like to see.
Among other things I want: 1) the ability to see the track popularity and 2) a
"see more" option when searching.

------
Derbasti
I use Rdio instead of Spotify because of its radio feature

Contrary to what the article was saying, whenever I started one of those
automatic playlists based on an artist or something, Spotify would seemingly
play stuff at random. There would be some coherence, like "songs using the
same language", but it would jump wildly between slow, fast, folk, rap, dub,
and what have you. Really, it did not work at all for me.

In contrast, the Rdio radio stations work really well for me. You can base
them on songs, albums or artists and they will stick to that genre within
reason. I had some of those playlists running for days on end without them
getting annoying or repetitive or veering off genre.

This has become my most used feature of Rdio.

Well, and then there is the thing about Spotify not being available here. But
that is really not something that would stop anyone in the HN crowd.

------
arasmussen
I started using Spotify first about 6 months ago. I wasn't in love with the UI
and I couldn't easily figure out how to use it the way I wanted to. After two
weeks I switched to Rdio and fell in love. Maybe I was just being lazy when
trying to figure out Spotify, but honestly your users shouldn't have to put
effort into figuring out how your features work, especially with a type of
product that's been around for so long (eg. iTunes). This was enough to cause
me to switch to Rdio and I've been very happy with the selection and
technology there ever since.

------
ajtaylor
As an American living in Australia who likes country music, I'm very
frustrated with the choice of artists available in the AU version. Out of the
Billboard Top 50, maybe 2/3 of the tracks are available here. I assume this is
due to licensing issues, but it's annoying to say the least.

That aside, I agree with the author that the ability to use local audio files
and the offline downloading are the killer features. I use both on my phone
nearly every day. My recommendation is to go with Spotify (I'm a premium
member).

------
bpm140
Rdio's user interface is significantly better on mobile for anyone who still
views the world in terms of albums.

Spotify has a significantly larger catalog.

For now I'm using both. Rdio whenever possible and Spotify for specific
artists and releases. Still cheaper than buying all the music I listen to each
month.

------
rdouble
I use RDIO because my friends work there. The downside is that music
disappears from my library as labels decide to discontinue their licensing
agreements. I wonder if the same thing happens at Spotify.

------
Honzo
Clear winner for Canadians: Rdio.

Why? It's available.

------
jasonlgrimes
Recent Spotify user - I hate that whenever I start an artist playlist, it
almost immediately starts the same series of songs.

------
mvkel
Not sure if you're OP, but thanks for the writeup. I love Spotify and am glad
my choice wasn't in vain.

------
slinkyavenger
People have already asked about Grooveshark, but where's MOG?

